# DP FREE FOR 20 MINUTES!



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Yesterday when i was making myself ready for work i was really stressed out so i did Yoga for like 30 min and i was dp free for like 20 min. I couldn't belive it. I just focused on the yoga and i was busy thinking about my job and then all sudden i look at my bed and it looks real.. It looks like the bed i always had, haha sounds funny but you know what i mean right? And i went to talk to my mom and it was STILL normal when she talked and everything. it felt so good, i cant even describe it, just to be alive. And then i drank a coke and i could enjoy it, it wasnt like doing something just to stop thinking about DP, i was living in the moment. I know it was just for 20 minutes but now im REALLY motivated  Im going to fight this thing!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Congratulations, thats great to hear. Hopefully you will get better and better  I long for moments of clarity.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks  Have you had those moments to? It was really better than i thought you know when you have dp its hard to imagine how it feels to be normal, but this was waaaaaay better then i thought it was going to be!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Notgivingup said:


> Yesterday when i was making myself ready for work i was really stressed out so i did Yoga for like 30 min and i was dp free for like 20 min. I couldn't belive it. I just focused on the yoga and i was busy thinking about my job and then all sudden i look at my bed and it looks real.. It looks like the bed i always had, haha sounds funny but you know what i mean right? And i went to talk to my mom and it was STILL normal when she talked and everything. it felt so good, i cant even describe it, just to be alive. And then i drank a coke and i could enjoy it, it wasnt like doing something just to stop thinking about DP, i was living in the moment. I know it was just for 20 minutes but now im REALLY motivated  Im going to fight this thing!


That's awesome news..... 8)


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I had a DP-free episode the other day. I can't remember what the circumstances leading up to it were, otherwise I'd try to recreate it, but I remember thinking, 'Say, didn't have DP a second ago?' and began to question whether DP actually existed or not. It was weird. I haven't been that excited and intrigued since that time I was taking a walk along the beach and I happened across a corked bottle containing the handwritten message 'Jeremy Irons is a ***'.

It didn't last 20 minutes, more like 5, tops, but it was great, and it's given me a ray of hope in an otherwise grey fog of despair.


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

That was exactly how i felt.. Like dp never existed, the feeling of DP seemed so far away..

hahahahaha why did that make you excited? Haha you're funny

I think it means more of these moments are coming right? This should be a proof that we really can recover soon


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had that feeling for 30 seconds at a time...it's amazing! Don't lose your optimism! You can fight it off, have faith! :] 
You can do it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

It feels SOO good right? Like reality is so much better than you rememberd it to be!

Thanks for the positive energy  I will beat this thing!!


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my goodness, the feeling seriously doesn't compare to anything in the world. I really cannot wait until the day when we feel like that 24/7. Think of how alive life will feel! It will all be so vivid. I want it right now :O!


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

You never know what you have until you lose it.. Thats one thing we can be grateful for, we will appreciate life so much more than others when this goes away  I want it tooooooooo! Cant they invent some miracle pill or something?


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Haha, I wish!!


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

me too haha how long have you had dp


----------



## stankuri (Jan 23, 2009)

Fight!

That's good to hear. Also it has lifted my spirits a little bit so thanks. <3


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Hihi im glad to hear that


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Notgivingup said:


> me too haha how long have you had dp


I've had DP for about a year and a half, marijuana induced =( how about you?


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh thats long, how old are you? Ive had it for like 3 months.. I dont know what caused it i just woke up and there it was..


----------



## brokenheart (Mar 13, 2009)

thats good to hear, I wished I could feel it just a bit.

I'm still fighting! XP


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Hopefully you will soon, try to do yoga exercises thats how i got this experience


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Notgivingup said:


> Oh thats long, how old are you? Ive had it for like 3 months.. I dont know what caused it i just woke up and there it was..


I am currently 16.

I am sorry to hear that you had to wake up to such a horrible condition... =(


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Me to why did our brain create this horrible thing couldn't we just get depressed like everybody else 

Hope you'll recover soon!


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Notgivingup said:


> Me to why did our brain create this horrible thing couldn't we just get depressed like everybody else
> 
> Hope you'll recover soon!


I hope you'll recover soon too! Keep your chin up and try to smile, I guarantee it will make you feel a bit better =D


----------



## Notgivingup (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks! I try =)


----------

